

In U.S., Perceived Need for Third Party Reaches New High - conductor
http://www.gallup.com/poll/165392/perceived-need-third-party-reaches-new%2Dhigh.aspx

======
hannibal5
Single member districts and plurality vote make it very hard.

Only if there is huge local support in some areas this could happen. For
example Tea Party could break from Republicans and get several
representatives.

